# Ist Adaptive Sync oder G-Sync bei 144 Hz LCD's sinnvoll?



## muadib (1. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Jahr einen 144 Hz LCD (ohne TN-Technologie) zuzulegen. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wozu ich dann noch Adaptive Sync oder G-Sync brauche. Wenn ich V-Sync aktiviere ist klar, dass ich ein zähen Bildaufbau provoziere und bei einem 60 Hz LCD ohne V-Sync das Bild häufig zerreist.
Wenn ich allerdings bei einem 144 Hz LCD ohne V-Sync spiele, dann dürfte es negative Auswirkungen erst geben, wenn ich mehr als 144 fps habe. Da ich aber diese Leistung eher in eine bessere Bildqualität stecke und damit in der Praxis 144 Hz nicht überschreiten würde, sehe ich kein Szenario, in welchem ich von Adaptive Sync oder G-Sync profitieren würde.

Was meint ihr, habe ich da noch ein Detail übersehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2015)

muadib schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, habe ich da noch ein Detail übersehen?



Ja - ein entscheidendes:

Das Zerreißen wie du es nennst (Tearing) hast du ohne vSync auch wenn du WENIGER fps hast als der Bildschirm darstellt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Februar 2015)

Also ich konnte beim besten Willen in keinem Spiel mit einem 120Hz Display, auch mit ca 60 - 70 fps Tearing feststellen zumal ich bei sowas sehr empfindlich bin.

Finde G- / Freesync irgendwie nur unötig das die neuen Bildschirme teurer macht.


----------



## muadib (1. Februar 2015)

Das Zerreißen kann doch nur eintreten wenn die Grafikkarte die Bilder schneller liefert, als das LCD sie darstellen kann, oder?
Sprich wenn ich, wenn auch nur für 2 Frames, mehr als 144 fps habe.

@*Bios-Overclocker*
Höhere Kosten sollten eigentlich nur bei G-Sync anfallen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

Man kann das auch nicht einfach an den 120Hz+ festmachen.
Habe beim Eizo FG2421 in Borderlands tearing gehabt und mit dem BenQ XL2430T bei den gleichen Einstellungen konnte ich bis jetzt kein tearing feststellen.


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2015)

Tearing hast du genauso bei krummen Zahlen unter den Hz. Ist das gleiche wie bei unter 60fps 60hz. Da aber 144hz viel mehr Bilder kommen ist es nicht so gravierend. Wenn ich auf Tearing achte merke ich auch mit 144hz diese noch. Achte ich nicht darauf merk ich es nicht. 144hz nicht tn wird aber auch schwer zu kriegen sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2015)

muadib schrieb:


> Das Zerreißen kann doch nur eintreten wenn die Grafikkarte die Bilder schneller liefert, als das LCD sie darstellen kann, oder?



Tearing entsteht immer dann, wenn die Grafikkarte in einer ANDEREN Geschwindigkeit Bilder liefert als das TFT sie darstellt. Das Zerreißen passiert immer dann, wenn ein Dargestelltes Bild des TFTs nicht synchron ist mit dem gelieferten der Grafikkarte.

Sprich sobald die fps zahl kein ganzzahliges Vielfaches oder ganzzahliger Teiler der Bildwiederholrate ist hast du tearing (deswegen kappt das klassische vSync auch beispielsweise deine 55fps bei einem 60Hz Monitor auf 30fps).


----------



## muadib (1. Februar 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Tearing hast du genauso bei krummen Zahlen unter den Hz. Ist das gleiche wie bei unter 60fps 60hz. Da aber 144hz viel mehr Bilder kommen ist es nicht so gravierend. Wenn ich auf Tearing achte merke ich auch mit 144hz diese noch. Achte ich nicht darauf merk ich es nicht. 144hz nicht tn wird aber auch schwer zu kriegen sein.



Was macht dann ein normales LCD mit 144 Hz ohne V-Sync und Adaptive Sync, wenn die Grafikkarte noch kein neues Bild geliefert hat?
Liege ich dann richtig in der Annahme, dass der Monitor mit Adaptive Sync auf die Grafikkarte wartet, während der Monitor ohne, das alte Bild nochmal aufbaut und dann u.U. von der Grafikkarte unterbrochen wird?
Zumindest sichtbar aufgefallen ist mir das Tearing bei meinem 60 Hz LCD nur bei mehr als 60 fps.

LCD's ohne TN und 144 Hz sind zumindest für die nächsten Monate angekündigt und werden dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch Adaptive Sync unterstützen. G-Sync wird dann vermutlich langsam vom Markt verschwinden.
Mal sehen wann ein bezahlbares LCD mit 27 Zoll, 2560x1440 Pixeln mit 144 Hz und Adaptive Sync auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2015)

muadib schrieb:


> Ehrlich gessagt habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden, wie das mit dem Tearing unter 144 Hz funkioniert.



Was ist daran schwer verständlich? Wenn die Frames der Grafikkarte nicht synchron zu den frames des Bildschirms sind zeigt der Bildschirm zwei verschiedene Frames zur gleichen Zeit an - der UNterschied dazwischen ist das "zerreißen".
Ob die Grafikkarte dabei die Bilder schneller oder langsamer liefert als der TFT sie darstellt ist wurscht - es ist eben nicht gleichzeitig:
http://www.bjorn3d.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Vsync-Off-Tearing-700x295.jpg


----------



## kartal03 (2. Februar 2015)

Also ich kann bei meinem 60 Hertz auch Tearing feststellen, wenn ich in einem Spiel weniger als 60 FPS habe


----------



## muadib (2. Februar 2015)

kartal03 schrieb:


> Also ich kann bei meinem 60 Hertz auch Tearing feststellen, wenn ich in einem Spiel weniger als 60 FPS habe



Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch für mich sichtbar. Gut möglich das es auftritt, ich es dann aber nicht wahrnehme.
Zumindest immer wenn ich Tearing sehe und auf den fps Zähler schaue, ist der über 60 fps.
Gut möglich, dass bei niedrigen fps aufgrund des stockenden Bildaufbaus das Tearing von mir nicht mehr so gut wahrgenommen wird. Wenn die fps unter 40 sinken merke ich das selbst bei gemächlichen Spielen sofort.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Februar 2015)

Der Unterschied ist: Wenn die Framerate unterhalb der Bildfrequenz liegt, hat man in jedem Bild EINEN Riß, dessen Position aber wandert (je nach dem wie groß der Unterschied zwischen Framerate und Frequenz ist). Es ist zwar nur ein Riss, aber der ist dafür um so heftiger. 

Bei einer Framerate ÜBERHALB der Bildfrequenz hat man mehrere Risse im Bild. Bei einem 60 Hz Monitor hat man zwischen 60 und 120 fps 2 Risse, zwischen 120 und 180 fps 3 Risse und so weiter.


----------



## muadib (2. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist: Wenn die Framerate unterhalb der Bildfrequenz liegt, hat man in jedem Bild EINEN Riß, dessen Position aber wandert (je nach dem wie groß der Unterschied zwischen Framerate und Frequenz ist). Es ist zwar nur ein Riss, aber der ist dafür um so heftiger.
> 
> Bei einer Framerate ÜBERHALB der Bildfrequenz hat man mehrere Risse im Bild. Bei einem 60 Hz Monitor hat man zwischen 60 und 120 fps 2 Risse, zwischen 120 und 180 fps 3 Risse und so weiter.



Interessant
Deiner Hardwarekonfiguration kann ich offenbar entnehmen, dass diese Probleme für dich der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2015)

muadib schrieb:


> Interessant
> Deiner Hardwarekonfiguration kann ich offenbar entnehmen, dass diese Probleme für dich der Vergangenheit angehören.



Glaub mir, auch mit nem 5960X und zwei GTX980 und OC kann man problemlos unter 60fps kommen... einfach nen 4K-Bildschirm ranhängen, alles auf Ultra in Spielen wie Crysis3 und Konsorten und ZACK haste Tearing.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Glaub mir, auch mit nem 5960X und zwei GTX980 und OC kann man problemlos unter 60fps kommen... einfach nen 4K-Bildschirm ranhängen, alles auf Ultra in Spielen wie Crysis3 und Konsorten und ZACK haste Tearing.



Ich glaube er bezog sich auf seinen Asus Rog (Gsync) Monitor.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2015)

Den hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. 
Ok, dann hat man das Problem natürlich nicht mehr...


----------

